# Question about EST adapters



## Dmtla (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a burton canyon 2004 and found a good deal on a pair of cartel est. Is there an adapted that exists to make the EST bindings compatible with my older model burton snowboard?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

No. EST bindings only work the the Channel system on Burton and now Endeavor. However pretty much all bindings now work on the channel system. Sounds like it's time to get a new board too


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Even if you got the reflex, it might be hard to find the right disc to fit the three hole pattern. Point being that things have moved quite far beyond where we were in 2004. 

New board to match Cartel EST


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If you haven't yet bought the EST's, then I wouldn't base my next board purchase solely due to a good price on a pair of bindings!!!!!


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Even if you got the reflex, it might be hard to find the right disc to fit the three hole pattern. Point being that things have moved quite far beyond where we were in 2004.
> 
> New board to match Cartel EST


Burton packages 3D discs for their older boards with the 3D pattern in their Re-flex bindings... I just bought and set up my new '16 Malavitas on my '05 Custom... The EST bindings will only work with a Burton board with "The channel" system...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My '08 Custom is 3D and my '13 Cartels had the right disc. Last year had no snow so that's what I rode.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Slixter said:


> Burton packages 3D discs for their older boards with the 3D pattern in their Re-flex bindings... I just bought and set up my new '16 Malavitas on my '05 Custom... The EST bindings will only work with a Burton board with "The channel" system...


I should know that considering I most likey have the discs in my vitas and cartel boxes.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Do Re:Flex bindings come with a channel adapter disc from stock?


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Davichin said:


> Do Re:Flex bindings come with a channel adapter disc from stock?


Mine did... as well as a set of 2x4 discs...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Davichin said:


> Do Re:Flex bindings come with a channel adapter disc from stock?


Yes, Burton Re:flex bindings come with disks for both 'standard' 4x4 inserts and the Channel (also used to come with disks for 3D but that seems to have stopped recently - although Burotn will probably send you some for free if you need them).


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

My 2012 reflex Genesis came with 4x4, channel and 3D discs and I believe this was the last year that Burton shipped the 3D discs with bindings.


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Yes, Burton Re:flex bindings come with disks for both 'standard' 4x4 inserts and the Channel (also used to come with disks for 3D but that seems to have stopped recently - although Burotn will probably send you some for free if you need them).


Really? I got all 3 sets with my new Malavitas... hmmm...


----------

